
Why GitHub Hacks on Side Projects - craigkerstiens
http://zachholman.com/posts/why-github-hacks-on-side-projects/
======
dave_sullivan
I think that's a great point on new hires contributing to a fun side project
early on, when you're starting somewhere new it's great to have an opportunity
to do something cool that you can own other than the nitty gritty of digging
into core product code and bug fixing. Even if it doesn't contribute directly
to the bottom line, company-wide side projects are a great opportunity to
sharpen the saw.

